# Binding Overhang



## Stepheno (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi first time poster here, I bought an endevour Guerilla, the shop size guide advised that the 155cm fit works with upto size 11, the waist width is 24.9cm.

I’m size 10, my boots are Adidas ZX500s (I believe they’re lower profile) I bought some Union flite bindings in large as recommended to fit a 10 upwards.

I’ve got a touch of boot overhang but am more worried about the binding overhanging, the ramp is sticking out and he heel base is a few mm over. 

https://imgur.com/gallery/MhRGM

The cup is on 0 and I’ve tightened the ratchet strap but still have a lot of strap to go. I could however tighten up the binding strap to shorten the excess strap as it’s on a low setting.

Also I can’t figure out how to centre the unions on the channel system. I could nudge these forward a 1/4” as the heel hang is a little more the screws are under the foot plate, not on the sides like Burtons.

I’m wondering if my boot might fit a medium Union Flight and eliminate the binding hang. The board feels great and I really wanted to give endevour a try after hearing about them so hoping the board is not the problem, it does seem quite skinny compared to other boards but the contact points are closer to the nose / tail.

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Changing binding sizes is not going to change how your boot fits over your board. Your boots and bindings look fine on that board. Don't stress it and go shred.


----------



## VR4EVER (Feb 4, 2015)

You're making something out of nothing man, don't worry about it!


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Agreed. Not an issue.


----------



## Stepheno (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks for the replies, think I just needed someone to tell me I'm being stupid. Usually ride 25.5+ board width but wanted to try a thinner board (this is 24.9), thought I might've taken it too far but consensus seems otherwise. Will ride it and see how it goes, appreciate the responses!


----------

